# Tex’s Modified Natural Fork Slingshot Designed By Wingshooter



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here we have a beautiful modified natural mesquite fork that Wingshooter made for me. It shoots great, feels very good in my hand and is a masterpiece of craftsmanship. I am very proud to own another design by Roger. At the angle that I took photo it does not look symmetrical, but I assure you it is very symmetrical. Roger does great work and is a fine person to do business with. -- Tex


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

looks lovely !!!!!
sweet gain pattern too


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Just wonderful! I hope you love shooting her, Bill. Great work, Roger as always!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great looking frame Bill and yes Roger is all Class all the way! (Gotta love that band to fork attachment! ) Flatband


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

NICE! Very nice.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice one


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Roger always does great work and is very considerate to his customers...


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Beautiful piece of work!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Excellent piece!

Bill


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Very nice. You're a lucky man Tex


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yessir, that is a beauty. Roger does wonderful work, as this one shows. Enjoy shooting it Tex.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*WOW!*


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Love Rogers work!
Getting another Wingshooter with the band attachment method pictured is on my "get" list.


----------

